# Super Bowl!!!



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

Any predictions? I myself am I born and raised Giant fan. As long as we keep pressure on brady and the running game is on key the giants are gonna run away with it.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, the Pats have always been a favorite of mine. I pretty much just love football. Been a fan since it was just AFL.
But, many times over the years the Giants have taken down a team I was supporting that was on a roll. So have a gut feeling (and these are often right on) that you may get your wish.
Hope not, but????
Have a Super Day!!!!
Nan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Never liked the Giants, Pat's don't care one way or another. But being a ******* fan I then have to root for the NFC so I will be cheering on the Giants to not only win but go down in history as the ones to knock the Pats off their perch! That would make me a lifetime Giants.....well not exactly a fan, but.......


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I hate both teams but i hate the giants less. either way ill be having a killer party.

Heros, ribs, wings, shrimp cocktail, soups (one for each team), and all that other whoo haaa

Go Team Go


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

NE! :bounce: They are my boys. Although, I must agree with shipscook about the gut feeling. I have it too. I wouldn't mind, I do like NY, but I can only do the touch-down-shake-my-booty-dance for the team I have backed for years  S


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You mean the Packers won't be playing?


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

haha, they played a **** of a game tho. But I must say im glad of the out come.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Ah Mezz, you Wisconsin gal.....  What are we to do with you? Too bad you won't be out on the west coast for Superbowl.... We could have a CT party :bounce: Perhaps we can just have a virtual one :beer:


----------



## gtull1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pats take it 45-3.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I say close, low, NE 17-10. It's going to be all about defense, however the level depends on how Brady is doing. S


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess with Brady back in the bunch - the Pats? (my 2p worth!! - I'll be watching it all the way over in UK!!)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Botanique, make sure that's a Miller you're swiggin'! Or a New Glarus Brewing Spotted Cow.... :beer:









BTW, the west coast trip was in jeopardy but it appears it's on after all! The date will soon be settled.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Oye! Miller? Honey, I'm a Champagne armchair quarterback (actually I prefer a fainting couch) 

Looking forward to seeing you out here.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, I was close -- what can I say???  Ron was doin' the NY jig at full speed :roll: Next year....


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Whaaaaaaa,Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa,BooHoo, OOOBooHooooo, Sob, Sob--O.K. feel a bit better now.
You were close Botanique. I felt would be close, but hoping for the other way. 
What a freakin' game--when Eli almost got sacked, did some little jig, and the commentator said, "He's is still on his feet??".
I too drink champagne for Super Bowl, actually playoffs also. Didn't have the heart for it. didn't even finish the glass of wine I poured in the beginning of the fourth. 
Thanks for your fun posts to this thread.
Nan


----------

